# A new face



## SomethingDivine (Sep 25, 2008)

Well to start off...my name is KellyAnne, I prefer Kelly though :]
The three words that describe me best are Sarcastic/Pessimistic/Odd.
I am the type of girl that trips over her shoelaces and loves to read vampire stories. I also like weird clothes and weird hairstyles...well...hairstyles and clothes that most would consider weird anyway haha.
All in all though...I would never change a thing about my personality.
If you want to know more...just email me or something ^-^


----------



## Nickie (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi there, Kelly! Let me be the first to welcome you to Writing Forums, and hope you'll stay here for a while.


Nickie


----------



## JHB (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello and welcome, Kelly!


----------



## Tiamat (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey there Kelly and welcome to WF!  You know, if you wore sandals you wouldn't have to worry about shoelaces and their dastardly tricks.


----------



## wacker (Sep 25, 2008)

welcome to our humble forum. Here we will offer you critique, advice, feedback and most importantly, encouragement. 

Wacker


----------



## SomethingDivine (Sep 25, 2008)

Tiamat10 said:


> Hey there Kelly and welcome to WF! You know, if you wore sandals you wouldn't have to worry about shoelaces and their dastardly tricks.


 

Haha...very true about the sandals XD
Thanks for the welcome, by the way.
I love the quote in your siggy. I actually have wanted to see the movie sliding doors...but for some odd reason...I can never catch it at the beginning....and it comes on fairly often on HBO.


----------



## flashgordon (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome Kelly, glad to have you with us. I used to be into changing my hair, dying it purple, etc. Now I guess I'm just lazy and let it grow...


----------



## SomethingDivine (Sep 25, 2008)

flashgordon said:


> Welcome Kelly, glad to have you with us. I used to be into changing my hair, dying it purple, etc. Now I guess I'm just lazy and let it grow...


 
Yeah, two of my friend's have had their hair every color of the rainbow haha.
I've actually never dyed my hair before...I intend on it in the future but as for now I am just working on letting my hair get long...it's about down to my jawline now and I am dying for it to be longer.
I've had short hair for quite some time now...and I love change and am impatient...not good when it comes to letting hair grow out lol.
Thanks for the welcome ^-^


----------



## Sam (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Kelly.


----------



## tepelus (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey there Kelly, I'm a vampire fan myself. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Shinn (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------

